# Eventful night!



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

My Danielle says last night was interesting. 'Charlie" was lobbing in some RPG's at or in the direction of the back gate to their COP...She said they lit up the mountain side which was/is about 600 meters away!! No one was hurt!! RPG's woke her up!! She takes it in stride. "Get some"!!


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

LOL we had Charlie they have Hadji now days.:biggrin:
You saying Charlie and me responding shows our age. :cheers:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I hope when the lit them up the fired up as well. Charlie, Hadjie, or whatever if you ain't with us your against us!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Gave it away huh!! USMC 68-69 "COUNTRY"


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

GOD BLESS Danielle and you SIR for what yall did and do.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

V-Bottom said:


> Gave it away huh!! USMC 68-69 "COUNTRY"


 LOL

US Army MAC-V Advisory team 95 70-71

Welcome home


----------

